# Backyard wildlife



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

My girlfriend and I were talking about how we get used to the wildlife we share our home with, this got me thinking about what kind of wildlife other people from around the world share their homes with. I have had a lot of Deer lately I'll through up some pics to start this off.

the quality of these are not the best, they were taken last evening as the light was failing and I had to photoshop them. this is a Doe and her two fawn's that come through on a fairly regular basis.










































This guy came through a couple days ago. I went out to take a few pics and he walked up to me and sniffed my hand. WOW. I went in the house and cut up an apple, went back out and he ate the apple peices out of my hand!


































I worry about this guy being so unafraid of humans with the coming hunting season.

Brian


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow! Those are some great pictures. I woud worry about that guy too.  It is very cool that he ate out of your hand though! I would be thrilled!!!!


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

We get dear alot in Ohio, especially where I'm at. But not to many want to come up and talk. lol.

Here's some of the stuff we get.

This is a large hawk, we had two for a few years but we think the other died.  They usualy hung out by the pool right up untill christmas.









This is one of some sort of huge moth.
When I say huge I mean from wing tip to wing tip it was probably almost 12 inches. :0 lol. We get a browinsh one sometimes too, it has amazing colored spots on both wings.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I just heard a bird hit the window here in the computer room. Not an unusual occurrence, I have a feeder set up right outside so that the cats can have their "TV". But this one really _smacked_ it! I just said "Holy ****!" and ran to the window to see if it was on the ground, expecting it must have at least knocked itself silly if not broken its neck.

Just in time to see _why_ it flew blindly into the window.

A nice red-tail hawk carrying it off into the creek.

I guess he thinks I set up a smorgasboard for him.

Oh, by the way Moo, that's a Luna Moth. Neat things.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool pics Brian and Moo!

Yes, when a deer gets that tame it's really at risk. I actually think that happens more in the urban areas than the rural ones. I get the fawns trotting along behind me out in our wilderness, but usually the adults, especially the bucks are much more wary, thank goodness.

We have a ton of wildlife out here, including many wild birds, black bears, deer, moose, fishers, martins, bunnies, fox, timber wolves, coyotes, porcupines, weasels, muscrats, and many more that I'm not thinking of.

Here are a couple of pics of the fox family that has been hanging out in our yard all summer. There was a litter of 3 and the mother, but these particular photos are of two of the youngsters lounging out in our horse fence one morning.



















Here are a few more from our wildlife album.
Wild life album

And our bird album
Wild birds


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

You guys are so lucky!
I don't get much wildlife in the yard, but Florida is great for birdwatching & marine wildlife..
There are alot of lizards down here! I have alot of plants out front that I sometimes call "My lizard farm". 
Here are a couple pics of our silly lizards, lookin to hook up with some babes!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

good god sounds like stories out of the discovery channel. I once saw a fly that somehow got inside and smacked it with a newspaper. That's about all the wildlife around here :madgrin:


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't even get fly's to often :/
I love OR, but upstate NY was awsome, deer, frogs, lizards, snakes everyhing... even Bears - never saw one face to face, but I saw footprints :mrgreen:

Matt


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I had to bring my plants inside for the storm Ernesto...there is always a tag-along!! He has been in our "football room" for a few days, getting ready for the season, Steelers style!


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

SkinniMini - I sometimes have to laugh at what some people have naturally and what others have to recreate due to their environment in their home state and nation.

As I right this, I have the same brown Bahaman anole and a green anole sitting to my left in a semi-lightly planted terrarium. Minnesota's wintertime weather does not support these tropical or semi-tropically lizards, so I have to create an environment for them, you have them running around everywhere.....


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, such great pics. We have the occational squierel that messes with the cats through the window, and then the deer late spring early summer. We also get turkeys here in the back yard. Some of them are so big. Oh, and dont forget the wonderful snakes that creep through the door when it rains really hard. had one of my cats bring me one. That was fun.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

nailalc said:


> SkinniMini - I sometimes have to laugh at what some people have naturally and what others have to recreate due to their environment in their home state and nation.
> 
> As I right this, I have the same brown Bahaman anole and a green anole sitting to my left in a semi-lightly planted terrarium. Minnesota's wintertime weather does not support these tropical or semi-tropically lizards, so I have to create an environment for them, you have them running around everywhere.....


If you ever feel like taking a road trip, you'll find them everywhere around here! I mostly get the brown types, & some that I think might be geckos, because their feet are different, & they move alot differently, too. I sometimes see the really bright green ones where I work(not far away)but never here. I was able to catch the little football fan the other day & release him before the cats got him.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

> If you ever feel like taking a road trip, you'll find them everywhere around here! I mostly get the brown types, & some that I think might be geckos, because their feet are different, & they move alot differently, too. I sometimes see the really bright green ones where I work(not far away)but never here. I was able to catch the little football fan the other day & release him before the cats got him.


I laugh everytime I make it to Florida or somewhere in the South East. These little anoles are everywhere down there, me, I keep two of them in a terrarium, this originally was in my science classroom, but came home and has been here for two years. I was in Jacksonville last December at my wife's cousin's house for a week. I get all excited when a couple of anoles come running by on the first day there. My wife's cousin was like "hey, loser, they're everywhere, they can be a nuisance sometimes", kind of wrecked the enthusiasm.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well at least we get salamanders here in Minnesota, so it's a start....


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

> Well at least we get salamanders here in Minnesota, so it's a start....


The salamanders are nice.............


----------

